# Parmesan Cheese Long Term Storage



## jrschrader

Hi all,

We've been slowly increasing the variety of our long term food storage. We were looking at storing grated parmesan cheese, as the jars you get at the grocery store seem to have a longer shelf life. These are not refrigerated until after you open them, usually (just the Kraft parmesan cheese in the green plastic container.) So we're wondering if it would be safe to vacuum seal this cheese in jars and what an estimated shelf life would be. We'd like to not freeze or refrigerate it as space is at a premium, but are unsure if that's safe. I've done some searching online but everything seems to come up with trying to store chunks of fresh parmesan, and so I'm hoping someone here may have some experience or knowledge on storing the pre-packaged type.

I'd appreciate any information.

Thanks!


----------



## Illini Warrior

just buy the factory packed containers and rotate - should have a shelf life of 1-2 years - most are saying a year to keep the cheese sharp - for whatever reason dehydrated parmesan cheese is not long term canned .... if you can find better packaging than the cheap plastic dispenser bottles it would help in the storage life ....

found this outfit that glass jars it ....

https://store.pastene.com/grated-cheese/3-grated-parmesan-cheese-6oz-jar.html


----------



## jrschrader

Thank you for the information regarding using a glass jar. 

Our main concern is that we would like it to last longer than the one to two years - for the same reasons we vacuum seal other foods so that they last longer as well. With the factory packaged containers it does not require refrigeration in the packaging - but it does once opened. So we are unsure if that is a chemical process, or...? We do have to break that seal in order to put it in the jar, though that happens within a period of about 10 minutes.

I also considered putting an oxygen absorber in with the cheese, although I wasn't sure if this would help or hinder.

This seems to be something that hasn't been tested as much as some other food storage, so I'm very curious to know if anyone has any further info.

Thank you!


----------



## Stick

Parmesan like you describe does not last long around here. I put it on just about every thing. But, when I used to backpack hunt a lot, travelling light and fast, one of the ways I cut weight was with food. I carried some jerky (from the jerky store in Lone Pine on 395 on the East side OMG the best, mountain mahogany smoked); a bag of gorp; some bullion cubes, and a big chunk of hard Parmesan and a chunk of hard Romano. Supplemented with grouse, squirrel, rabbit, trout and venison if lucky. It seems like the solid, ungrated, hard cheeses might keep better in the way you describe. Just my gut feeling, I don't know. You'd just have to put in a little elbow grease to grate it. It's better than the Kraft stuff, anyway. I've noticed that quite often the seal on those green Kraft and generic Kraft grated cheeses is broken or very nearly so, loose, as if it has already been setting for awhile, or they simply do not seal them up all that well at the plant. Double check.


----------



## jrschrader

Quick update - finally actually found a partial answer on Kraft's website. According to them, it is not REQUIRED to refrigerate after opening. So, I believe that vacuum sealing will not affect that. At this point it's a bit of an experiment - see if it's holds up in the jars with it vacuumed than just in the container. So, for the reference of others, here's what Kraft says about their grated parmesan:

Q: How should my Kraft 100% Parmesan Grated Cheese be stored if it hasn't been opened?
A: Store unopened in a cool dry cabinet. It is completely safe when stored in the pantry. It is not necessary to refrigerate unopened product. If your Kraft 100% Parmesan Grated Cheese was refrigerated at time of purchase, we recommend keeping it refrigerated at home, otherwise the temperature variances may affect the quality of the product.
Q: How should my Kraft 100% Parmesan Grated Cheese be stored once it has been opened?
A: It is NOT necessary to refrigerate opened product, however, refrigeration will help to ensure the best flavor and quality of the product.
Q: Can I freeze my Kraft 100% Parmesan Grated Cheese?
A: We do not recommend freezing this product, not because it is a health or safety hazard, but because the quality of the product may decrease if frozen. Freezing this product may negatively affect texture and flavor.


----------



## jrschrader

Thank you! I will definitely make sure to check on the seals when we purchase. I agree that the fresh stuff tastes much better - we are thinking more for the fact that as an addition to flavor etc. in a grid-down situation, the Kraft product will undoubtedly last much longer and store better.


----------



## preppermyA

Couldn't you just vacuum seal the unopened plastic jar it comes in? Sort a double seal effect.
I guess it could depend on the size of your sealer opening and what size bags you have.


----------



## paraquack

A lot or food products that have a seal are nitrogen purged to increase their storage capability. Try the oxygen absorbers for a little extra storage time but go with glass and protect from sunlight. Wrap it in aluminum foil. That will also offer some protection from EMP, lol.


----------



## Maine-Marine

funny story, I had 5 coupons for $1 off Kraft Parmesan cheese... the local Martins was doing a Buy THEIRS get OURS free as a promo... I gave the wife the coupons and told her the deal... 
she does not like using coupons and half listened to me.. she came home with 5 kraft and no store brand...


----------



## MI.oldguy

It will last a long time..... just read the ingredients.....


----------



## Annie

Maine-Marine said:


> funny story, I had 5 coupons for $1 off Kraft Parmesan cheese... the local Martins was doing a Buy THEIRS get OURS free as a promo... I gave the wife the coupons and told her the deal...
> she does not like using coupons and half listened to me.. she came home with 5 kraft and no store brand...


Ah, that would've have killed me. Hope she saved the receipt so she could go back and get them.


----------

